# 5d3 Left on manual sensor cleaning for 5 hours, possible Damage?



## kevsink (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi all, long term reader, first post. I blew the sensor clean for a job soon, and forgot to turn off the power to the camera returning the sensor to its original position. It was like this for 5 hours, in my bag I noticed a faint beeping, after locating the sound i switched it off normally. The body was noticeably hot to touch and the battery was flashing/low. The lens was mounted all the time. Are there any changes to the sensor other than the actual mirror going up while in cleaning? I am concerned about damage to the shutter mech. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2013)

There should be no issue. All manual sensor cleaning does is hold the mirror up while you clean it. Its possible that the mirror motor could be affected, but I'd doubt it. If there were a lot of current involved, the battery would not have lasted 5 hours.

If the mirror sticks or acts up, send it to Canon.


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't worry about it.
It is just like taking a very long exposure picture.
Back in the film day, people did 8 hrs exposure photo too.


----------



## RGF (Sep 15, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There should be no issue. All manual sensor cleaning does is hold the mirror up while you clean it. Its possible that the mirror motor could be affected, but I'd doubt it. If there were a lot of current involved, the battery would not have lasted 5 hours.
> 
> If the mirror sticks or acts up, send it to Canon.



mirror AND SHUTTER open. Still not likely to have major problem since the sensor was not powered up


----------

